# Bubbagon Shoot Out



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, I&#8217;m pretty sure I want to organize a fun river tournament this year; FUN being the operative word. I think if we were to keep it simple, it could be a great time.
Here&#8217;s my thought: Pick a Saturday. (Edit. June 2nd is the date) Have anyone sign up that wants in. I&#8217;ll randomly place each person with another angler before the date. Those two anglers can get together before the date via phone, internet, or at a bar and plan their day on the water. Where they&#8217;re going to fish, how are they going about it, meeting times, places, etc&#8230;That other person is not your partner, but simply your fishing companion for the day. I figure this will help us all meet some new faces, watch someone else&#8217;s approach to covering the water, maybe learn some new floats, see new techniques, etc&#8230;
The rules would be simple:
&#8226;Fish flowing water - Flowing water meaning we&#8217;re fishing streams and rivers in their most natural form. If you want to fish a spillway, this isn&#8217;t really the time for that.
&#8226;No motors &#8211; Kayak, canoe, wade, float tube, bank fish&#8230;whatever. But no motors.
&#8226;No live bait
&#8226;Have a good measuring device, and a camera- Get a couple of good pics so no one will bust you&#8217;re your balls and release your fish immediately after.
&#8226;Best 5 bass wins (gotta be over 12&#8221; to count) &#8211; Smallies, Largemouth, Spots, and Whities
Fish whatever flowing water you want in Ohio, but we need to be back at 7-8pm ish at some campground (one that will allow adult beverages and some howling at the moon)Tally up the totals, drink beer, grill up some meat, drink beer around the campfire, make fun of the winner and accuse him of being a cheater (which he is), drink some more beer, share what floats were good, bad, what baits and techniques worked, drink more beer and then camp out.
Maybe the winner gets some cash if we decide to chip in&#8230;maybe we don&#8217;t chip in he gets a dumb hat, or a case of beer&#8230;maybe we beat him with Ugly Sticks, I dunno&#8230;I haven&#8217;t figured out that part yet. It just seems like a fun way for everyone to meet, fish with someone new, learn some new floats, new stuff, and have a good time.
Thinking late May; spawn and weather dependent. Or maybe Juneish&#8230;
Any interest?


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I am in, sounds like a great way to meet up with everyone. I am ok with throwing 10-$20 bucks in for the cause too.

Great idea!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm kind of thinking maybe no cash. Maybe the winner gets a case of beer, and the non-winners have to chip in to cover the case of beer. ($2-3 a piece)
Money just seems to have a way of shatting on a good time for some people. I think a case of beer and a crappy trophy would be perfect.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Interested, depending on where and when. It would be good to fish some new piece of water.

Put my name on the trophy, Jungle Jims sells fresh whole white bass.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Okay dambit! I just bought a yak to try and get back to the reason I started fishing which is nataure, relaxing, and the pursuit of the all mighty bronze back. Got wrapped up in the bass tournament scene a few years back and it seemed that I was only fishing to try and catch more weight than the next guy. Didn't even take the time to enjoy the fight, muscled em in and in the live well to get the next cast ASAP. 
Then you got to go and post this and the competitive nature comes out in me once again so heck ya I'm in. I do like the idea of meeting new people and would be open for pay or no pay to play. I do kind of like the idea of just awarding the winner with a case a beer though. Sounds like you just want to keep it fun which is probably a great idea. I would really like to join some typ of yak fishing club and have been searching the web looking for something in Ohio but very few if any results have popped up. Never know this could turn into a annual event. So sounds like a good time to me.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I figure we'll probably camp in Central Ohio, that way even guys a couple hours away could kind of fish their way in.
Like if I was a guy from SW Ohio, I could get up at o'dark thirty, meet my partner, and hit the GMR, LMR, Stillwater, Mad and both Darbys on my way to a Central Ohio campground by 8pm.
Then burgers, beers and BS...camp...get up, and maybe hit one or two of those same streams on the way home.
Solid weekend.

Or visa versa, I'm a Central Ohio guy, but I'd definately get up an hour or two earlier than my partenr, if he was a SW Ohio guy, to drive down to meet him and fish back towards Columbus. I'd love to see any cool stretches on any of those flows from someone who might know them better than me.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

OK, it's settled. No cash. 
I don't want any confusion with any kind of tournament style stuff. It would be WAY more fun if we kept it a fun thing and let the prize be bragging rights.
The more I think about it...it kayaking and money contest don't go very well together.

I'll make up a crappy trophy, we can pass it around. Maybe do 2 or 3 of these a year.
As far as beer, everyone just bring their own...I don't want your crappy beer anyway....well, maybe Rybo's beer....
Bring your own food, whatever you need to have fun...


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Alright good, because when I win I can't take the beer  If I wanna fish all day then meet up at the campground if I catch some fish would that be ok? I would go back home probably since I only live an hour away from Columbus so it wouldn't really wouldn't be a hassle.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm interested. Great idea bubba! I also like the thought of meeting new people. Also agree on no $$. Does a cash prize outweigh all the glory (and trophy) earned from winning the Bubba invitational? Nah.. No way.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

LilSimon...fish no camp...camp no fish...whatever....I think we all just need a reason to hook up and have some fun.

I'm betting we can get 12-15 guys to sign up at least. I know of 6 or 8 knuckleheads I can round up.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm a knucklehead! I'm definitely in. That is if fly guys are allowed! If not I'll switch just for the Bubba Open

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Fly guys? Were you and Jay-Lo on In Living Color with all those Wayan dudes?
Just keep it in your pants, long rodder.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

You should see me dance! And In Living Color references date us 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Count me in as well...sounds like a good time ! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm in. Love to show some of you guys how to fish. lol


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

landarcjedi said:


> I'm in. Love to show some of you guys how to fish. lol


I hope its better than the last time you showed me how to fish,,, :T


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm in! I definitly like this especially the cheesy/crappy trophy part. I am envisioning a 12 yr old concocted stick, plastic fish, rock on a old beat up chunk of cork board or something. 

Oh, and there should be some form of skunky beer hazing for any one that might get skunked on the water. 





Note to self: need to stock up on sb's and zulus!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> Oh, and there should be some form of skunky beer hazing for any one that might get skunked on the water.


I'm sure Stucky will have his own crappy beer!

Double note to yo'self: Get Andy a pack if you find them....he's out.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

If the date works out for me schedule wise, you can count me in. Been a while since we've done a float bubba


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

It'd be good to see you, brother. Pull you away from those steelies for a day or two.
You bring your badge carrying, goofy looking buddy too.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

So far it looks like 9 confirms and 2-3 maybes. Looks like it is going to be a good crowd. Let me know if you need help planning naything bubbagon. 

Where is Neal?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Bubbagon said:


> It'd be good to see you, brother. Pull you away from those steelies for a day or two.
> You bring your badge carrying, goofy looking buddy too.


Sounds like one cool dude! Im in, and will be holding my own saug-fish tourney on the side. Winner gets one of I_Shocks hunting spot and obe Bubbagon secret flow 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Where is Neal?


Hell yeah! I'm in.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Well I guess the cow's outta the barn...
Hey Mushi, what do you think about timing? If you were going to do this, and maybe wanted to pull off one or two more, when would you shoot for?
I'm thinking anything earlier is bound to be a 75% washout. My other choice would be the weekend after July 4th...no one is ever doing anything that weekend. But July is not nearly as much fun to fish as late May/early June...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Early sure is fun but we know how sucky a washout is. Im down for anything, should be able to sched. Vaca accordingly. 4th weekend will be tough i foresee. This sounds like a lot of fun tho!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> My other choice would be the weekend after July 4th...no one is ever doing anything that weekend. .


I'll be floating Pamlico Sound then but my June is already filling up too. Pick a date and run with it, there is always next year for me, or maybe another float in the fall.

Just thought, the 4th is a Wednesday, you may run into people taking mini vacations before or after the 4th.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Only foreseeable problem I have is between 6/11-6/24. I'm on call so it's a no go for me during that time period. Other than that I should be good


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I like the first week of June(is that father's day timeframes?). Is Ken doing his thing this year down in round town? I think he usually plans it for early June.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Im in heck yeah .....


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Cincinnati Paddlefest starts June 21 and runs through Saturday the 23rd.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

June 2nd is the date.

Hope people can make it, hope there aren't oo many conflicts, cuz dats da date!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

As of now, I'm in. The date fits the schedule and the woman didn't complain when I told her I was going :Banane09:


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

When do you think we will know our buddy for the day?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Sometime much closer to June.
It's way too early to even get a head count yet.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm in, unless I'm not here, or one of my kids aren't having some sort of travel sports tourney, or Andy keeps poking fun at me. Can I bring my new best buddy Riley? He should be full size by then.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

STUCKY,
We need to hook up. I have a perfect spot where Cooper's been swimming every day.... and half way learning to stay close by. ...let's get the puppies out and swim em tired.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

K...here we are. A kind of a pseudo list deal.

Bubba
USMC
Backlash
lotaluk
LilSiman (you know this dude is huge!)
DC3.14159265 (all the engineers are laughing their asses off right now)
benjamin buck rogers
fishwendel battle o Lima
landarcjedi master
Critter McGitter
Shock 'Em
Mushi Bushi
Stream Stalkin' Yes I'll have another Neal
Yak On Yak Off
Stucky
Photog

That's like 93 guys. If everyone gave me a dollar that'd be almost 70 bucks. Huh? 
Sounds like it's gonna be a pisser. 
Feel free to sign up people we don't know or like. We'll pretend to like them, drink their beer, and beat them at poker. Speaking of which, where's Stucky? 
I will absolutely take bribes to ensure your "partner" is cool, not a dick, and/or not a guy like Mushi, Critter, Benjamin, or really almost anyone that has signed up thus far. Drawings will be unconventionally random.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Drinkin on a sunday!?


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Haha Bubba.. Funny.. I'm still working on solving the divide by 0 riddle that creeps up in the client systems I work on. Stupid computers.

Lookin forward to the event.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm in, as long as my social secretary doesn't have something already planned for me or changes my plans for me .


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll pay extra not to float with critter, or Neil. Heck critter's wife won't let him go anyways.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Scratch that, I'll float with them since this is a competition, with critter, he can't float straight, likes to float backwards in rifles while cursing the hull of the boat, and with Meal, I'll just borrow whatever rod and bait he is using which he didn't catch a thing on and score several big smallies.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I would like to very strongly state that bribes will be tolerated and are encouraged.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

StuckAtHome said:


> I'll pay extra not to float with critter, or Neil. Heck critter's wife won't let him go anyways.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Um, It's the best 5......so the "Hoover" affect of you being out front all day may not hold up Cowboy. 

Oh, and she'll let me go........she just won't let me buy a kayak. You still got the Tarpon right?


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

hahahahha ....my girl told me not to buy my new kayak i just got ....but i kept on my mission and that mission was i was going fishin. and i just tell her oh im sorry babe i thought you were saying " buy the kayak " not " dont buy the kayak " hahaha..she still loves me  i think ?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Still have it and two others, plus within a month I should have a canoe for solo with my lab.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

StuckAtHome said:


> I'll just borrow whatever rod and bait he is using which he didn't catch a thing on and score several big smallies.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Whipping my butt with my own stick isn't enough--you got to bust my nads too?


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

You know I'm in bro! Hopefully I will have something to float in by then!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

There will be plenty of floaty things for whoever wants one. Period.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> There will be plenty of floaty things for whoever wants one. Period.


Agreed, I have 2 extra boats if needed as well. Nothing to float on is not an excuse , to not come and get out fished by me.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

One of my buddies who is coming owns 23 kayaks/canoes...LOL!! (Dude has major case of OCD)
Believe me, we'll have plenty of extra boats.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

i got 1 to so we got you covered ...please usmc you aint got anything on me i am a fishing machine ..ill catch so many fish that the water level will drop ...hahahahaha !!!! (even though im catching and releasing )


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Well you definately more Official award thingies than anyone else.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

oh please i got so many of those i stopped submitting them because i didnt want everyone feeling bad about themselves lol ...hahaha jk


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I know my kid racked up two in September. Maybe you guys can team up and be a super group...like the Wonder Twins!


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

lol ..maybe who knows lol ..


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Serious question though... who is going to buy my beer when I win?!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> Um, It's the best 5......so the "Hoover" affect of you being out front all day may not hold up Cowboy.


Spot friggin ON!!
I already know where my top five live, what time they eat, and have pictures of them growing up. 
Big Hank is a morning guy that likes a partucular dark, midstream rock. He enjoys "walking the dog" and a slow rolled spinnerbait.
Holy Cheet is like most gals, and enjoys a nice big pink plastic suspended over her head. She does get around a little, but can usually be found hanging with her friends on the rootballs of a certain undercut bank.
Etc...
Suck it, Stucky!!!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> One of my buddies who is coming owns 23 kayaks/canoes...LOL!! (Dude has major case of OCD)
> Believe me, we'll have plenty of extra boats.


It'll be good to see Dave. You probably can't drag Dagger away from the bumpy stuff down south huh. 

Why isn't Rybo on the list? Where's he been?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll call Rybo. I'm sure he'll be in for a sleepover. He's been a busy little boy at worky...


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Got the drink on after Roosters tonight and thought I would try to make some hair jigs, that "people" say are better than the rubber fiber jigs... and BAM! here are my creations. Tried to make one have a weed guard on it.... tried ... :G


The little one is I think bear hair dyed green? 

The other larger ones are deer tail, with the "weedless" one having golden tensil strands... Got more creative as the night went on.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Got the drink on after Roosters tonight and thought I would try to make some hair jigs, that "people" say are better than the rubber fiber jigs... and BAM! here are my creations. Tried to make one have a weed guard on it.... tried ... :G
> 
> 
> The little one is I think bear hair dyed green?
> ...


So Is that really bear hair or your gf hair lol ..... How long until she notices part of her hair is gone lol. . Oh btw happy birthday . Was your b day right .


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

DAMMMMM!!!!! Thro down!

Jigs look good, dude. Bring some for trade this spring. I make spinnerbaits. Wampom swapom.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> LilSiman (you know this dude is huge!)


What does this mean!?


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> What does this mean!?


We always called the biggest guy of the group tiny or lil man. Just a guess but probably what he meant.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

lotaluck said:


> We always called the biggest guy of the group tiny or lil man. Just a guess but probably what he meant.


oh know, Im on bowhunting.com with my 2 older brothers and my name on there is "lilsiman/oh" because the youngest one so I made my username on here similar.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> oh know, Im on bowhunting.com with my 2 older brothers and my name on there is "lilsiman/oh" because the youngest one so I made my username on here similar.


Irony and the internet are always a dangerous mix. Like many of us on here, BubbaG admittedly likes to post after a relaxing beverage, and sometimes our humor under this influence is under appreciated. I'll retire now as I have also just had a relaxing beverage, and I am probably in danger of being misinterpreted.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

When's this gonna be? 

Can I have my buddy come and film me fishing with my partner or can just us two be a group?


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Checking offical handbook of offical meet and drink fishing weekend ... hmm we are going to have to go to the judges on this one ... judges?!?!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

June 2nd Lil Fella.
Its just a group of guys, we're going to RANDOMLY team up, go out and fish, and than sit around and talk about it.
There will be no press.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh dang, looks like I need to dust off my fly tying gear and show ya'll how it's done. 

I want to tie a few bass flies anyway, we'll see what I can get done before June.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> June 2nd Lil Fella.
> Its just a group of guys, we're going to RANDOMLY team up, go out and fish, and than sit around and talk about it.
> There will be no press.


No press? Here I was going to get us some air time from 4:10am - 4:36am on the following Tuesday on PBS.  no highlights will be shown....


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Time to dust this thread off and kick a little life back into it. 

Bubba, do we have a campground yet? Do you need suggestions?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

OK, let's start to put some details together. 

I would welcome advice on campgrounds. Probably have the option for Friday and Saturday night and guys can go and go as they see fit.

Once we get that worked out, I'll start a new thread and keep a list of who is goingand dates at the top.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I would think we almost need to know where everyone is coming from first, that way we can pick a general direction from Columbus to look for a camp ground.

With that said Deer Creek has a nice Camp ground, with trees and what not, but its a state park so booze is frowned appon and must be in a red cup!

On the other hand AW Marion/Hargus lake i believe is a private CG, but not many trees. Nice electric only lake though for some casual post river fishing.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

We're definately camping in Central Ohio on Saturday night. No matter where anyone is coming from, where they fish, whatever...there will be a check in time on Saturday evening at a campground in Central Ohio.

State Parks are typically not a good option for most for this bunch.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Ya can't have a rodeo without booze! State parks out. sure we can find something, bubagon's back yard would work nicely...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I am sure the City of Dublin would welcome with open arms this crew in Bubbagon's backyard


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Here's a few places I've come across so far:

http://www.alumcreek.com/cccr/ west side of Alum creek....seems like kind of a rv campground. Booze allowed. Pets allowed. Not so sure it would work for our rowdy group.

http://www.autumnlakescampground.com/ in Sunbury....appears to be more family oriented (ie they have a petting zoo). Booze allowed. Pets allowed. Again, we might be too rowdy for them

http://www.ohiocampers.com/parkinfo.php?id=31162 Berkshire Lake Campground. 3 miles SE of 71 and 36/37. Booze allowed. Pets allowed. No website.

Cardinal Center Campground in Marengo off of 71 and SR 61. No website


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have stayed at the Cross Creek Camp resort before (across from Alum Creek State Park) and its pretty family orientated but they do have some "remote" sites that could accommodate us. With it being the first week in June schools in Central Oh are still in session so I don't see them being that busy


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

There is a KOA east of Columbus on Buckeye Lake. Never been there, the reviews in the past were spotty and KOA's are not known to be cheap lodging.

Here is a link to the Ohio Campground Owners Association central Ohio map. That might help.

I have no problem with Ohio State Parks. We've never had an issue with alcohol except when our wives were loudly swilling their wine out of fluorescent plastic flamingo cups while playing corn hole in their short shorts. We evidently irritated the good baptists in the campsite next door because we ended up with two warnings from the ranger, nothing else. Well, the second warning was more of a threat, he was pretty pissed.  

If we have a large enough crowd we might be able to get the group campsites and the problem is solved there.

Also Bubba, do we know where everyone is coming from? That might help with the CG selection. I'm coming from zip code 45040, Mason.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

The KOA at buckeye is a mosquito heaven, and expensive.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

PETE!!! Good to hear from you, brutha.




backlashed said:


> Also Bubba, do we know where everyone is coming from? That might help with the CG selection. I'm coming from zip code 45040, Mason.


Everyone is missing this point: come from wherever, don't care...just as long as everyone ends up at XXX campground at XX o'clock.

I'll pick a campground. It's a monocracy.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Dicktatership, lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL!! Well you know how it goes. Someone just has to say where and when, cause there's no way to accommodate everyone.

I'm considering just having the camp out part up at our hunting property. There's a private quarry to fish and shoot skeet into, plenty of rooms for tents....certainly far enough out where no one is gonna give a **** what we do.
I dunno. Maybe.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> PETE!!! Good to hear from you, brutha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since its a monocracy... You might as well go bureaucracy too and make participants fill out 36 forms to enter. Larry has offered to review each one of them.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> PETE!!! Good to hear from you, brutha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So.......................there's going to be strippers! Hell Yeah!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Ill do anything as long as I am paid in stripers. Even though i am kind of scared to think about the quality of gals a group like this could scrape up.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Can we burn a old truck, heard that happens.....


J/k, lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Ill do anything as long as I am paid in stripers.


STRIPPERS....not stripers.
You've been fishing that flat water too long....


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

You are right about that, I Am going to be hitting up the hocking this weekend with my gf for our anniversery. Herrrreeee smallie smallie smallie


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I'll be checking in this thread (or if you want to text me the details whenever they're landed on Bubba) I might stop out. Just had a minor surgery so I've got to see what I can figure out with this boot on my leg as far as floats go. But if you guys are nearby I may stop regardless around evening, always a nice time to be at camp!


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

Dang.....how'd I miss this?

SW Ohio checking in. I could do the fishin' thing, but, right now, getting away for a night or two at the campground is really up in the air. At the very least I could put anybody who wanted to test the GMR or Stillwater on a float.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Im coming camping and sleeping in my truck! Too lazy to get everything out.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks like I'm a scratch, I'm scheduled for outpatient work June 1.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

